# Snuggly Bags



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking to buy a couple bags for my kids Christmas and as i've established sewing is not my forte, i've done a little searching and came across a few of our members that have links to bags they make but most were old links.

Have my eye on one, but does anyone else have pics of snuggle bags they make/can make? Please post if so, fabrics etc :]

Thanks! :hello1:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here is a link to what I have available at the moment:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/55422-kozy-snuggle-bags.html

I also do custom made ones for the same pricing, you chose the fabric or what type you want.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hah! You were the link I said I was going to PM about if it was still available, silly!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> Hah! You were the link I said I was going to PM about if it was still available, silly!


 Yep they are all still available!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

The link that lead me there said it was $20 if you bought two, so $50 for both? Is that with custom fabric as well? I'm not in a big rush if you were to hold out for a fabric sale, not sure how much it takes per bag etc.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> The link that lead me there said it was $20 if you bought two, so $50 for both? Is that with custom fabric as well? I'm not in a big rush if you were to hold out for a fabric sale, not sure how much it takes per bag etc.


Yes if you buy 2 you get them for $20 each + $10.00 shipping so $50.00 total, that is for custom fabric as well.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Forgot to mention:
This is usually where I buy my fleece, so you can go browse and see if there is a pattern/colors you like 
Hancock Fabrics: Style Studio: Fleece Fabrics
OR HERE:
fleece fabric  : fabric  : Shop | Joann.com


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Forgot to mention:
> This is usually where I buy my fleece, so you can go browse and see if there is a pattern/colors you like
> Hancock Fabrics: Style Studio: Fleece Fabrics
> OR HERE:
> fleece fabric* : fabric* : Shop | Joann.com



Why thank you, I will peruse the selection and let you know what we decide :]


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I make snuggle bags and they are reasonably priced. I will get some pics up tonight or as soon as I can.


----------

